# Powerheads



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning. 

I have a question of opinion, looking for some suggestions on powerheads. 

As some may know we started a 40 mixed reef- mostly euphys. We recently had 2 pumps seize up on us, so it's time to replace.
(We currently have a Hydor 425)

Options are:
2 hydor 600's
3 hydor 425s
2 tunze 6015s

Please any help would be great, I am hoping to put my online order in tonight. 

Thanks in advance. 
MP


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Go with Jebao WP25. I have one in my 75g and it is enough. You can have strong flow and low flow. 
This wp25 has more flow than my old 2xhydor 1150.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The biggest concern with the wp25 is that they are too strong. Most people bought them thinking they would be like the mp10 but figured out real quick that there is no adjustment with them. Instead it has variations of speed and I've seen a lot of people turn them right down to the lowest setting.

Invest into a tunze. You have already seen two Maxi's burn out and why waste your money on another item that will break. The tunze isn't crazy expensive either.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

What are the dimensions of your tank? I have the Hydor 425 on my 24" tank and am considering adding one more. If your tank is longer which I assume it is; you might want to use two 425's and add one stronger one...


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a WP-40 in my 90G. It isn't extremely strong like some people claim.

Don't get me wrong, they're AMAZING pumps. But one wp-25 should be perfect for a 40G.

I'm planning on getting a WP-60 in addition to the WP-40 for my tank.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Norman said:


> What are the dimensions of your tank? I have the Hydor 425 on my 24" tank and am considering adding one more. If your tank is longer which I assume it is; you might want to use two 425's and add one stronger one...


The tank dims are a classic 40 breeder footprint- 36x 18x 16x


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> The biggest concern with the wp25 is that they are too strong.


If you don't like to run the pump in a lower speed (longer life for the rotor) there is always the smaller choice: wp10
I really love wp25 in my tank. I have to literally put my ear on the powerhead to hear a small buzz.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Great advise from a great guy! i didnt expect the Tunze to be so decently priced. At this price point, i do agree quality over quantity. I can add 10 hydors but if 8 burn out, whats the point. Thnx Dave


in my 4 years with Hydor, I never seen the power head stopped worked. Believe I owed many and my first koralias 3 and 4 had at least 5 years on them

I assume Dave was talking about Maxi Jets.

and I will and get 10 Koralias for the price of MP. And it is not about money, but about the flow. With 10 Koralias I will get more flow streams than with one MP 40

probably, it is just me ...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

I am using a wp 25 on the second speed setting on a 37 gallon. I would definitely go with the wp25. You can adjust it to the lowest flow setting, and you can also adjust it on the wave making function to get more of an interrupted flow. They are really good powerheads.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

MPreston said:


> Morning.
> 
> I would like the tunze and or the vortec but they are a bit pricey so we are going to go with the hydor.
> We have a Hydor 425 now, creating center flow.
> ...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> in my 4 years with Hydor, I never seen the power head stopped worked. Believe I owed many and my first koralias 3 and 4 had at least 5 years on them
> 
> I assume Dave was talking about Maxi Jets.
> 
> ...


Not just you... I'm still on the same koralias since I got my first tank 5 years ago. They are well made...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Norman said:


> Not just you... I'm still on the same koralias since I got my first tank 5 years ago. They are well made...


we are always on the same page 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I love how every person that owns a wp25 always says "I love my power head! But I keep it on its lowest setting" 

Why buy a large power head if you are using it at its lowest speed? Why take up so much space in your tank if you aren't using it to its full potential?

This is like buying a acura RSX and only driving 40km/h on the highway


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

A little bit off topic but I was looking at the Hydor controllers for their power heads... Has anyone tried them?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Norman said:


> A little bit off topic but I was looking at the Hydor controllers for their power heads... Has anyone tried them?


I think you also should have controllable power heads for this controller.

Ask Explor3r (Alex). he used them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I love how every person that owns a wp25 always says "I love my power head! But I keep it on its lowest setting"
> 
> Why buy a large power head if you are using it at its lowest speed? Why take up so much space in your tank if you aren't using it to its full potential?
> 
> This is like buying a acura RSX and only driving 40km/h on the highway


OFF: I believe this is thread crapping  Keep on going Dave.  You should flag yourself.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I ended up going with the 2 Tunze 6015s. 
Did a little bit or research and they are the best fit for our set up. 
More compact than the Hydors and a wider flow output. 
They are going in today before the water change**
Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

MPreston said:


> I ended up going with the 2 Tunze 6015s.
> Did a little bit or research and they are the best fit for our set up.
> More compact than the Hydors and a wider flow output.
> They are going in today before the water change**
> Thanks everyone for the input.


Please let us know how you like them. I'm trying to make a similar decision at the moment and wasn't aware of the Tunze's wider output...


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Hydor vs tunze*



Norman said:


> Please let us know how you like them. I'm trying to make a similar decision at the moment and wasn't aware of the Tunze's wider output...


HOW THEY STACK UP:

Hydor:
Cost- $25 +
GPH- 425
3.5 watt
Dims- 7.5 cm, 2 cm impeller with a 3.5 cm output.

Tunze:
Cost- $40 +
GPH- 476
3.5 watt
Dims- 11 cm, 3.5 cm impeller with a 4 cm output.

Seeing both in action- Tunze takes this one. 
Glad I bought them!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that!


----------

